# FMS Europe Summit Seminars HUGE success!



## Kuk Sa Nim (Nov 26, 2009)

Greetings to all,
Just want to take a moment to share with you all my great appreciation to Master Nelson Pinto and all of the Modern Farang Mu Sul Portugal family for coordinating such a fantastic trip. [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Special                Thanks to FMS Portugal (FMS Caldas da Rainha, FMS Bragança,                and FMS Lisbon), FMS Poland, FMS Germany, FMS Russia and all other family                that came and supported all of the events. 

We had the best time training on empty hand combatives, combat folding knife tactics, and the rarely seen FMS Tiger Claw Knife. We also worked on empty hand forms, weapon forms, FMS Tae Guk Kwon, KI Power development, and so much more. 

Naturally, we also spent lots of quality time, hanging out, bonding, sightseeing, eating and just having fun. We were fortunate to be able to celebrate the birthday of one of our black belts from Poland: Chief Inst. Katarzyna Klepczyk. That was a real treat. 

We also met our new FMS representatives in Russia, Master Davud Suleymanov and Inst. Ilias Beppaev. That was very exciting. Great job everyone. We look forward to many great things in the future. 

After all that action and fun, I can hardly wait for next year.

Farang!!![/FONT] 

You can see some of the main highlights here:






Hope you enjoy. Thanks again to all.
Farang!
With respect and brotherhood,
Kuk Sa Nim


----------



## Young Warrior (Jun 25, 2010)

It sounds like u had an awesome time!!


----------

